# hauntcon



## halloween71

Is anybody going this year?
I am really wanting to go and would love to go to the costumeball.


----------



## IshWitch

I would like to go to the pre-con bus trip of haunts. 
That is AWESOME!
So freaking much fun!


----------



## halloween71

Are you going?


----------



## 13mummy

I would love to go, but I'd have to go by myself and I won't know anyone.


----------



## halloween71

If I go I would be with my hubby and I wouldn't know anyone either.
I am sure there will be lots of hween forum members that I would love to meet.


----------



## LadyAlthea

im going! Im teaching a class there! 

So now you know at least one other person. I cant wait! I am super psyched to go to teh ball too. 

This year im going to Transworld, Hauntcon and National Haunters Convention. Im so freaking excited!!!!

we should all plan to meet up at least once while we are there. pick a booth and we will meet there!!!


----------



## halloween71

That would be great.
I just hope I can go.


----------



## Kymmm

Can someone post the details? Where and when?? Some HF members might try and meet up with you if they had the information..


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Hi Ho Folks!!!

Okay, so here's what's up so far:

My older son and I are going to HAuNTcon again. I'll be teaching a prop class again (how to make a flickering light circuit for under $6), as well as do a Home Haunter session with ELH (Erin). There are lots of things to do and see there. It's at the end of April in Louisville, KY.

ELH (Erin) lives there in Louisville and wants to do a H. Forum member get-together party probably at her home. (Hey Erin, you wanna chime in here??) I wear an orange armband to show I'm a H. Forum member, BTW. I know others do the same at other trade shows.

For those who haven't been to H-con, Leonard Pickel is the Director, Karen is his main assistant, with Jennifer doing a lot there, too. It it is an opportunity to see new Haunt stuff, meet Pro Haunters, Home Haunters, Enthusiasts and Propaholics (like me). BTW our monthly Propaholics Live Skype Audio Discussion session is this Sunday at 1:30 p.m. (East coast time). Message me on Skype at "dr.teroreyes" if you want to join in and have fun discussing Halloween and all things related. The costume ball is the BEST. Terrific costumes and dancing (my son danced for 5 hours straight last year).

So, if you didn't know anybody before and hesitated, well now you do know a few folks who'll be there...and there is a great reason to attend: a shared zeal and enthusiasm for Halloween which we unique H. Forum folks all have. No excuses...come and have fun, learn a thing or two and get psyched for Halloween season 2011.

I plan to be there on Thursday and leave Sunday.


----------



## Jaybo

Dixie and I have discussed going to either Hauntcon or Midwest Haunters Convention. We are still debating, so I guess we are a confirmed maybe for Hauntcon.


----------



## Misdomt

So Hauntcon is different than the Transworld HAAS show in St. Louis then?


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*Siblings Separated at Birth...*

For anyone wanting to go to HAuNTcon but worried that they will not know anyone there... let that be the least of your concerns! 

We are Haunters! (Which I have described as "siblings separated at birth.") Even if you don't know anyone when you get to HAuNTcon, by the time you leave you will have made lifelong haunting friends. The Preshow bus tour alone is a great way to meet fellow haunters, share haunt stories and share new haunt experiences. At the costume ball, everyone are friends, because you can't figure out who half of the people are anyway. 

We hold HAuNTcon in a hotel so that you will bump into haunters in the restaurants in the halls in the elevator in the classes. They have badges on with their name, just say hello and ask them what they do for Halloween! Be they home haunter or owner of a major haunt, all of us love to share our love for scaring the crap out of people.

Like this forum, HAuNTcon is a place for like minded people to meet, reconnect and be reassured that they are not alone in their passion for this thing we call haunting! 

I hope to see you there!

Leonard


----------



## CreepyJenn

Hi Everyone! 

We are getting super excited for HAuNTcon 2011! I'm glad to see you are thinking of joining the HAuNTcon family and are looking for others that are attending! True story...my first year visiting HAuNTcon, I showed up all by myself in Houston. Haunters are very fun and nice, and just by saying HI to others, I've sparked a bunch of spooky lifetime friendships! If you'd like, I'd be glad to meet up with you in Louisville and introduce you to some other attendees too. There are SO MANY social opportunities at the show that it is simply impossible not to meet other Haunters.

If you haven't saved big on registration, visit the HAuNTcon website today to take advantage of our special early bird ticket prices!

I can't wait to see you in Louisville! Don't forget to sign up for our email list on our website, and find us on facebook!

Have a super spooky day!

Jennifer DeVenezia
Sales Rep for HAuNTcon


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*Halloween Forum Gathering*

If there are enough people on this forum planning on attending HAuNTcon we can schedule a meet and greet in one of the metting rooms at the hotel. 

Friday evening or Saturday day would be available.

Leonard


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Hello everybody! I am completely serious about have a Halloween Forum party BBQ, or whatever you want to call it. I live in Louisville and will be attending and helping out with HauntCon. Can't wait to meet fellow members!


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*Haunter BBQ*

Erin, What day and time are you thinking about your BBQ. If we can make the Halloween Forun Meet and Greet before your event, then you can promote it there.

Leonard


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Well the day all depends on when people are coming. What would be the best day for everyone? What days will everyone be here? I will do whatever or we can have a HF meet and greet there if you want.


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*HAuNTcon!*

Most people get there friday and leave sunday. We could do a late friday or Sat Meet and Greet at the hotel and then your BBQ on Sat or Sun respectivly.

People will need to car pool to your house, so having the Meet and Greet first will allow you to get that organized. 

It is just what everyone here wants to do. So what is it people! We need input here 

Leonard


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Well if it is a distraction that people would have to carpool, we don't have to do a BBQ. I am up for a HF meet and greet all the way. But I will do a BBQ if anyone is interested


----------



## Seante

I am debating on going myself. I'm in Madisonville, Kentucky but would be staying with my brother in Louisville if I go.


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*All are welcome!*

We would love to have you and your brother at the show! We now have all of our tours and pricing listed on the web site.

PreShow Haunt Tour (April 27-28, 2011) - Join us for a once-in-a-lifetime road trip to visit TEN different haunts including: Waverly Hills Sanatorium, Wicked World Nightmare Haunted House, Screampark’s Castle Of Fear, The Abyss and Insanity, St Rita Haunted House, The Dent Schoolhouse, Necropolis, Dark Terrors, PLUS a couple of surprises. All-inclusive price includes: bus, hotel, food and entry to all events. Special pricing is available for Doubles, Triples and Quad groups.

Thursday Night Haunt Tours (April 28, 2011) - Experience TWO amazing haunts for one low price as we tour the Haunted Hotel and Culbertson Mansion. Buses leave at 6:30pm (The PreShow tour will be back in time for the Thursday event). General Admission and VIP tickets (transportation included) include admission to both attractions.

Friday Night Haunt Tours (April 29, 2011) – Experience two more fantastic Louisville area Haunts for one low price; Industrial Nightmare and Fear Fair! General Admission and VIP tickets (transportation included) to both attractions are available at www.hauntcon.com. 

Sunday Night Haunt Tours (May 1, 2011) - Join us for a tour and social at PsychoMania: Theater of Terror. General Admission and VIP tickets (transportation included) are available and include event admission, beverages and snacks. 

Tickets for these and more activities are available at www.hauntcon.com and I will see you in Louisville, KY!

Leonard


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Leonard Pickel said:


> Most people get there friday and leave sunday. We could do a late friday or Sat Meet and Greet at the hotel and then your BBQ on Sat or Sun respectivly.
> 
> People will need to car pool to your house, so having the Meet and Greet first will allow you to get that organized.
> 
> It is just what everyone here wants to do. So what is it people! We need input here
> 
> Leonard


Hi Folks, 

My input: Erin's offer of a Forum party is well appreciated but I think impractical due to logistical issues, as most if us are from out if town. I would think that if Leonard could reserve a conference room for Friday night, that might work out for many of us. I am hoping to do the tour trip Thursday evening with my 20-year-old son. 

I am still open to event options and look to meeting other H. Forum members and Haunters. Yes, I am sure that Leonard - and crew - will provided a memorable experience as he has before.

Bill


----------



## scarybill

Just got signed up to go, looking forward to it. I had a great time in 2009, attended many good classes. Hope to see some of you there.

Bill


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Hey for us HF members I was told we should wear an orange armband to identify one another. So dont forget to wear one so I can come up to you and give you a big KY hug.


----------



## scubadog

I like the idea of a meet and greet, but think the BBQ would be tuff to organize. I don't want to miss anything going on at the show. Just my opinion.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

bumping this..who all is going? It is next week so excited


----------



## scarybill

I will be there, should make it Friday morning, hope to see you.


----------



## Badger

I will be arriving on Thursday and teaching a class on Friday. For those who say they won't know anyone, just go by the booths and start talking to people. You will be surprised by how friendly and (mostly) harmless we really are...


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

I'll be there instructing on Sat and Sunday mornings; arriving Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

BTW, Erin, our name tags have room to put in your Forum nickname.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*M&G*

Hi Leonard,

Meet and greet is open to all? Did you post the day/time here?

Thanks!

-Doc





Leonard Pickel said:


> Most people get there friday and leave sunday. We could do a late friday or Sat Meet and Greet at the hotel and then your BBQ on Sat or Sun respectivly.
> 
> People will need to car pool to your house, so having the Meet and Greet first will allow you to get that organized.
> 
> It is just what everyone here wants to do. So what is it people! We need input here
> 
> Leonard


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am going to wear my name tag with my forum name. So look for me if you are there!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

WHO ALL WENT?? So awesome great time great people I love Haunters and I love HF


----------



## scarybill

I had to cancel at the last minute due to work, really kind of sucks. But, if I don't work, then all my play is done


----------



## halloween71

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> WHO ALL WENT?? So awesome great time great people I love Haunters and I love HF


Did you take some pictures?
How was the ball and did you have a get together?


----------



## trac28

I was there had a spooky good time


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

oh man trac I never got to meet you. I have a million pics and I need 2 download them. It was the best


----------



## LadyAlthea

i was there and taught a class. i want to thank all the halloweenforum members that let me use their great projects for my class on haunting cheaply  this was a great time and the ball was so fun!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

what class did you teach? I wonder if I saw you..


----------



## leving

Hauntcon was great and I was amazed that I was able to fit is in around the Derby Balloon Race events that were going on at the same time and same hotel. I believe I saw a few of you while helping out at the Evil Fire Lizard booth.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

It was fun meeting folks in person, teaching folks, talking with pro haunters, seeing new offerings with vendors, and just having fun sharing enthusiastic zeal with everyone. Can't wait till Leonard tells where next year will be. Erin, we'll do a tag-team duo session again...I'm holding you to that..."cross your heart".


----------



## St0ney

A Thank You to Leonard Pickel, 
for adding this pumpkin stencil to the HauntCon Goody Bags.

I have a pumpkin carving/pattern site, on the net, and don't really have the funds to advertise, Leonard really hooked me up by printing up and including this stencil for his attendees, in the goody bags. 
(to help bring some traffic to my site)

*So I just wanted to Publicly thank Him !!*

To the Many Fans of HAuNTcon here's the FREE Pumpkin Stencil
It's such a cool looking logo, and screamed to be carved on a pumpkin. 

Click on the Mock below for the PDF Stencil

​

Here's what it Looks like Carved (this is a Foam pumpkin carved with a Dremel)

(For the Carving I added the HAuNTcon Text) sent it to Leonard and he Displayed at the Show.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*h-con*

Leonard is the greatest! You rock with the stencil. Thanks for sharing.



St0ney said:


> A Thank You to Leonard Pickel,
> for adding this pumpkin stencil to the HauntCon Goody Bags.
> 
> I have a pumpkin carving/pattern site, on the net, and don't really have the funds to advertise, Leonard really hooked me up by printing up and including this stencil for his attendees, in the goody bags.
> (to help bring some traffic to my site)
> 
> *So I just wanted to Publicly thank Him !!*
> 
> To the Many Fans of HAuNTcon here's the FREE Pumpkin Stencil
> It's such a cool looking logo, and screamed to be carved on a pumpkin.
> 
> Click on the Mock below for the PDF Stencil
> 
> ​
> 
> Here's what it Looks like Carved (this is a Foam pumpkin carved with a Dremel)
> 
> (For the Carving I added the HAuNTcon Text) sent it to Leonard and he Displayed at the Show.


----------

